

The Self-Storage Self - Storing all the Stuff we Accumulate - sam
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06self-storage-t.html?ref=magazine&pagewanted=all

======
lsb
I was looking at prices for a small room in Manhattan storage. The price of a
room slightly bigger than a double-size mattress is $150/mo, for a pretty
central location. YMCA membership for $40/mo for your running water, and bam,
an apartment for < $200/mo in Manhattan. Sure, it won't be cozy, but I wonder
whether it'd be feasible to have crazy-cheap housing like this.

~~~
sam
Can you spend the night at the storage place? Are you worried about having the
door locked behind you?

~~~
jotto
no, you are not allowed to live in storage units, but in the article many
people spent the days there, ran businesses there or watched tv in it.

------
ryanwaggoner
Quasi-related: There are some people in my neighborhood in San Francisco who
have apparently been parking their junky RVs along the curb for years.
Occasionally I'll walk past and they'll have a generator out on the sidewalk
charging their batteries. Neighbors have complained, but I guess it must be
legal, because they're not going anywhere. Though a really ghetto solution,
I've often wondered about the feasibility of bootstrapping in an RV :) Or
maybe a sailboat.

~~~
gaius
Unless your sailboat is tied up in a marina, actual sailing will take up too
much attention. You can't just leave the radar on to warn of collisions, for
example, it takes too much power and CBDR isn't widely available (tho' I
suppose you could hack it up if you were running a laptop anyway) so you would
need to visually assess every proximity alarm. Even anchored in a secluded bay
you have to worry about being T-boned by a novice day skipper...

------
Tichy
On a related note, suppose I share my music collection with my friends (a ka
the internet). How will I then know which is my music? Has that problem been
solved to a satisfying degree yet? Forgive my ignorance, I am still struggling
with iTunes (MP3 collection not yet fully tagged), so I am not sure how it
works these days.

~~~
Tichy
I take it you don't see the problem then. I thought it is related - these
people pay to keep their record collections and what not around, because it is
their identity. So how do you manage your identity, that was my question.

